# Do you use any Melda Production Plugins ?



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi,

Do you use any *Melda Production* Plugins ? If Yes, which ones do you use most ?

I lately got some Melda Production Plugins, and I find them very good. i.e Their EQs. , Delays, Utility Plugins, ..etc.

They don't seem to get a lot of mention on this forum, I wonder why.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## robgb (Apr 30, 2022)

Absolutely. I use MConvolutionMB all the time, often to create new impulse responses. I love their MDynamicEQ. I use their compressors, reverbs, etc. I'm a big fan of plugins that offer you more control than you could ever possibly need, because you never really know when you'll actually need it. So I often recommend Melda. They can be pricey, however, so it's best to wait for one of their many sales.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

robgb said:


> Absolutely. I use MConvolutionMB all the time, often to create new impulse responses. I love their MDynamicEQ. I use their compressors, reverbs, etc. I'm a big fan of plugins that offer you more control than you could ever possibly need, because you never really know when you'll actually need it. So I often recommend Melda. They can be pricey, however, so it's best to wait for one of their many sales.


Hi @robgb ,

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I have been using their MDynamicEQ lately, and like it a lot. I also use their Metronome Plugin


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 30, 2022)

No, primarily because of the UX as opposed to sound quality. There’s so many other options out there that offer a better (to me) experience that I always pass on Melda.

I have two of their plugins, one has been deleted and the other is rarely ever used and I have it because the alternative is pretty expensive (sound radix).


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 30, 2022)

While studying the basics of compression I found the Melda free compressor quite easy to work with its meter displays and dials. 
The Mcompressor can handle all compression types including upwards compression as well as allowing one to draw in custom shapes for the compressor to work in unique ways. Pretty sure the latter was described in an earlier thread. 
A very powerful tool.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> No, primarily because of the UX as opposed to sound quality. There’s so many other options out there that offer a better (to me) experience that I always pass on Melda.
> 
> I have two of their plugins, one has been deleted and the other is rarely ever used and I have it because the alternative is pretty expensive (sound radix).


I had a bit of a head scratching experience when I first tried to use some of their plugins, Yes, their GUIs are a bit too busy, lots of options, and can even be a bit confusing to use. I was trying to adjust an EQ band once, and almost blew my my ears, and speakers with some odd mouse move I did, not sure what happened. I think once I got to know how to use their GUI, I realized how good these plugins sound. Especially the EQs. I have a small selection of their plugins, that's why I decided to post this topic.


----------



## Mucusman (Apr 30, 2022)

My introduction to Melda Productions was with MAudioAlign, quite the specialty tool for dealing with phasing issues. For me, it was a life-saver in cleaning up phasing across several tracks recorded in a multi-microphone, live recording situation. I demoed it, and found the difference was night and day. Paid full price -- never regretted it. I've had some good luck with their MTurboReverb as of late.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> While studying the basics of compression I found the Melda free compressor quite easy to work with its meter displays and dials.
> The Mcompressor can handle all compression types including upwards compression as well as allowing one to draw in custom shapes for the compressor to work in unique ways. Pretty sure the latter was described in an earlier thread.
> A very powerful tool.


Hi @b_elliott ,

Thanks for your feedback. 

I have their MCompressor plugin, but haven't tried using it yet, but I will test it soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 30, 2022)

Mucusman said:


> My introduction to Melda Productions was with MAudioAlign, quite the specialty tool for dealing with phasing issues. For me, it was a life-saver in cleaning up phasing across several tracks recorded in a multi-microphone, live recording situation. I demoed it, and found the difference was night and day. Paid full price -- never regretted it. I've had some good luck with their MTurboReverb as of late.


That’s the one I have installed as the inexpensive alternative to Sound Radix plugins even though it wasn’t quite as effective during my testing, but it was close.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 30, 2022)

I use mtremolo, mautopitch, mflanger, mphaser and mfreqshifter


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

Actually their Utility Plugins are very useful. They even have a Notepad plugin which I find useful to write notes.


----------



## robgb (Apr 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Actually their Utility Plugins are very useful. They even have a Notepad plugin which I find useful to write notes.


By the way, I mentioned Melda plugins a year or so back and Hans popped in to say he loves them. That's a pretty good endorsement, if you ask me.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

robgb said:


> By the way, I mentioned Melda plugins a year or so back and Hans popped in to say he loves them. That's a pretty good endorsement, if you ask me.


OH.. That's a big endorsement. How did I miss that


----------



## robgb (Apr 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. That's a big endorsement. How did I miss that








In Praise of Melda Production


When I first started hearing about this company's plugins, they seemed a little suspect to me. Because of the way they LOOKED, I thought they might not be top tier material. Yet when I tried them they sounded great. Well, they're now on Version 14.05 and if anyone ever asks me for a...



vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 30, 2022)

I have the MCompleteBundle. Favourites are MTurboReverbMB, all EQs, MSuperLooper and MSoundFactory. MConvolutionMB for all things IR based. MReverbMB is great as well by the way.

For fx type stuff MXXX, MGranulizer and MMorph are also top of their class. 

The Meldaproductions plugins are among the best I have, and the options in there are ridiculously deep. The sound quality is also very very good. I highly recommend this developer. The cool thing about buying the Complete bundle is that it acts as a lifelong free subscription after the date of purchase. So any and all new plugins will be available to me without any additional charge.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have the MCompleteBundle. Favourites are MTurboReverbMB, all EQs, MSuperLooper and MSoundFactory. MConvolutionMB for all things IR based. MReverbMB is great as well by the way.
> 
> For fx type stuff MXXX, MGranulizer and MMorph are also top of their class.
> 
> The Meldaproductions plugins are among the best I have, and the options in there are ridiculously deep. The sound quality is also very very good. I highly recommend this developer. The cool thing about buying the Complete bundle is that it acts as a lifelong free subscription after the date of purchase. So any and all new plugins will be available to me without any additional charge.


Thank You for the helpful feedback @doctoremmet


----------



## Mega (Apr 30, 2022)

MeldaProductions makes some good stuff!

Whenever I need to spice up my rhythmic elements, I use MRhythmizer. MGranularMB is my go to when I need to go deep w/ granular effects. Last but not least, MDynamicEQ is my most used equalizer.
​


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

Mega said:


> MeldaProductions makes some good stuff!
> 
> Whenever I need to spice up my rhythmic elements, I use MRhythmizer. MGranularMB is my go to when I need to go deep w/ granular effects. Last but not least, MDynamicEQ is my most used equalizer.
> ​


Hi @Mega ,

Thank You for your helpful feedback, I will check these plugins out. I have the MDynamicEQ, and MAutoDynamic EQ as well. Great EQs to have.


----------



## KEM (Apr 30, 2022)

I haven’t used them personally but my mixing engineer likes them because they support surround, once we start doing surround mixes more I’m sure we’ll be making good use of their stuff


----------



## mrnobody (Apr 30, 2022)

YES! their free pack is really great. as other mentioned, user experience is not great, but I love the results i’m getting.

some personal favorites
autopan
comb
convolution (mainly to impose different sounds)
dynamic eq
freqshifter
granular mb
ringmod
saturator


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2022)

Nope. Likely _would _if not started long ago with _ NI- KxxU, Plugin Alliance, Valhalla, few odds & ends.
Used lotsa Waves 'til extensively '_wup'd_'
OTH _ not close to project, pro level needs as many /most here. 
Appreciate having /updating Melda Prod free versions just in case ..... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Nico5 (May 1, 2022)

I got into the Meldaverse in May 2014, starting with MDrummer. That first purchase was quickly followed by one of the best customer support experiences I've ever had. -- By the fall of 2015 I had upgraded to having the entire Melda collection.

My subjective experiences/observations include:

It's maybe the best value for money I've ever spent on music software - and that ratio gets better every year -- free lifetime updates for permanent licenses are a key differentiator
Top tier sonic quality
Extremely powerful and flexible for deeper diving into controlling and customizng software fx and instruments
High consistency of user interface across the product line
Generally highly efficient in CPU and graphics usage
Multi-channel (surround-sound) architecture across the board
Best customer support experiences I've ever had in music software
High pace of continuous development and improvement across the product line, while respecting backwards compatibility is also amongst the very best in the industry
Smooth installation and update experience
While the UI is different from pretty much everyone else, more recently, simpler user interfaces with lots of useful presets have also become a very big part of the Melda experience for many bread and butter FX. 

And finally, everything is conceived, architected and built by a single developer, so the current Meldaverse still depends very much on his continued well-being and interest in doing this. But that's not particularly unique in the music software space, since numerous of the very finest software fx and instruments are made by single individuals. Not being held back by corporate overhead and/or external investors is actually one of the key ingredients to some of that most excellent software out there.


----------



## tressie5 (May 1, 2022)

From looking on the internet, Melda plugins have the dubious honor of being typically ignored simply because their interfaces are plain, clinical, uninviting and clones of each other. Aesthetics are important - it's why companies spend a fortune on graphic design and ads for their products. It'll be a shame, for instance, if Cherry Audio's Dreamsynth falls to the wayside because of its ultra busy UI.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> I got into the Meldaverse in May 2014, starting with MDrummer. That first purchase was quickly followed by one of the best customer support experiences I've ever had. -- By the fall of 2015 I had upgraded to having the entire Melda collection.
> 
> My subjective experiences/observations include:
> 
> ...


Hi @Nico5 ,

Thanks for your exciting feedback. You are making me think about buying more Melda Produciton Plugins.


----------



## musicalweather (May 1, 2022)

I have only the Mmulti Analyzer. I, too, find the UX confusing. Maybe if I made an effort to get a handle on it, I would try more of their plugins. My impression is that the quality is very good. But so many other plugins I have seem more user friendly. Yes, probably my loss.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2022)

Funny, but I was thinking I wish Melda Production has a Subscription Option, that would give me access to all of their plugins. That would be a great value if they offered it.


----------



## Nico5 (May 1, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> From looking on the internet ... because their interfaces are ...


just make sure, you're looking at the date stamps of those posts, since the UI's for most of the bread and butter plugins have seen dramatic UI changes over the last couple of update cycles, so much of the commentary from more than a couple of years ago, simply isn't applicable to recent and current versions anymore.


----------



## Nico5 (May 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wish Melda Production has a Subscription Option, that would give me access to all of their plugins. That would be a great value if they offered it.


ehem?








Subscription


MeldaProduction, professional audio processing software, VST / VST3 / AU / AAX plugins for mixing, mastering and creative music processing



www.meldaproduction.com


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> I have only the Mmulti Analyzer. I, too, find the UX confusing. Maybe if I made an effort to get a handle on it, I would try more of their plugins. My impression is that the quality is very good. But so many other plugins I have seem more user friendly. Yes, probably my loss.


Yes, their UX is not the most intuitive, especially if one is a new user. I had that issue, but then I began watching some YT tutorials, and got a better understanding of their UI, and why they designed it in a unique way.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> ehem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I didn't see that. But $52./ Month is quite steep. 

Thanks


----------



## kitekrazy (May 1, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> From looking on the internet, Melda plugins have the dubious honor of being typically ignored simply because their interfaces are plain, clinical, uninviting and clones of each other. Aesthetics are important - it's why companies spend a fortune on graphic design and ads for their products. It'll be a shame, for instance, if Cherry Audio's Dreamsynth falls to the wayside because of its ultra busy UI.


I love the bland look. Their reasoning is also it makes it easier to adapt to another one of their plugins. Sony did this wit Vegas, Soundforge and Acid.

I'm not part of the eye candy movement.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2022)

I just read this about their Subscription Option, which I think is very attractive if one is very serious about their plugins, and would be using many of them frequently. Kind of a Rent to Own model. 

Quote : 
_"Get a permanent licence when done_​_That's right! When the sum of your payments levels the full MCompleteBundle price at the time you first subscribed you'll get the full permanent licence; no more payments, ever. "_


----------



## Living Fossil (May 1, 2022)

I'm a long time Melda user...the first ones i bought were MBGranular and MBComb.

When MXXX was in the Beta i spent some time on programming a couple of presets for it, which was really great, since i got a NFR of MXXX.
However, the bigger benefit for me was the process of becoming quite "fluent" in setting up complex (modulated) effect chains in MXXX, since it allows the creation of really unique stuff.
On bigger projects that include custom samples, sound programming etc. i usually also program some "signature" effects in MXXX. Maybe it's kind of poor man's H8000. 

Some thoughts on some plugins:

MRecorder: I like this when playing around with Plugins like izotope's Stutter Edit 2 or with some GRM Plugins. A very handy tool.

MBComb: I used this a lot to superimpose tonal resonances on noises.

MEqualizer/MDynamic EQ: One of the few EQs that allow activating the harmonics of chosen frequency.
(because of this feature MEq also is great to "tonalize" noises.

MTurbor Reverb: I haven't spent too much time with this, but i've used the feature to move soundsources in a space. (there are other options for this too, like DearVRPro, but at that time i didn't had it)

MAutopan: Most Autopan plugins – like the one from Soundtoys – _don't_ pan the signal. They are just tremolos with a 180º offset between the right and the left channel. So the left portion of your signal never goes to the right, it just fades out, etc.
MAutopan does real autopanning.

MSpectral Delay: One of the biggest mysteries in Plugin history is the question why NI retired their Spectral Delay. It's missed. MSpectral Delay is different (and less fun to use), but it's kind of an existing alternative... 

And then there is a plugin called MSpectral Dynamics (or similar???) which i haven't tested yet, but it seems to be pretty great.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 1, 2022)

I use several of their plugins fairly often; MMorph, MCombMB, MRingmodulatorMB, MSpectralDynamics, MGranularMB. And I use MConvolutionMB an enormous amount. I often use two layers of reverb - one specific to the instrument or instrument group, and a convolution or realistic algorithmic (Stratus 3D) reverb in common for everything to simulate a shared space. MConvolutionMB is the convolution reverb that I use. It is very easy for basic use, and very flexible for tinkering.

I also use MPowerSynth. In a lot of ways, it is the easiest multisample platform to use if I want to just throw in a collection of samples to make an instrument. However, I'm more comfortable with Falcon, so if I am building something for regular use I turn to that.

I have MAutoaAlign, which I expect to be using more now that I'm recording with stereo mics; and MFreeformAnalogEQ, which I got either at a very low price or as a free gift with purchase. I haven't started using it yet as I have a few EQs that I really love and know how to use reasonably well.

It helps that they are all capable of oversampling.

I hope at some point to get the complete collection. When at half price, it is around £550 for me now. I have often been tempted by the subscription, but you have to pay subscription fees equal to the full price in order to 'earn out'.

It's quite funny that often, when a new plugin is released that is touted as doing something special, that it often turns out that Melda has offered that functionality for years. Of course, not always in as direct and easy a way; but there is so much you can achieve with them.

As for the GUIs, I think I came on board after the major improvements had been made. They are fine; they make sense and they don't get in the way. Some people are really sensitive to the visual aspect of GUIs; fortunately I'm not, and even if I were, I think I'd like these well enough.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 1, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm a long time Melda user...the first ones i bought were MBGranular and MBComb.
> 
> When MXXX was in the Beta i spent some time on programming a couple of presets for it, which was really great, since i got a NFR of MXXX.
> However, the bigger benefit for me was the process of becoming quite "fluent" in setting up complex (modulated) effect chains in MXXX, since it allows the creation of really unique stuff.
> ...


I didn't realise that about MEqualzer; transforming atonal noise into tonal sounds is something that I very much want to do more of.

MSpectralDynamics is very good. It can really shape a sound into something very special, or enhance an aspect of it to make it a more striking version of itself.


----------



## Living Fossil (May 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I didn't realise that about MEqualzer; transforming atonal noise into tonal sounds is something that I very much want to do more of.


I've attached a screenshot, where a f-minor chord resonance is created with 3 filter bands.

Things to know: 

- clicking on frequency opens a keyboard. Here you can choose your exact note. (or not an exact one...)

- By enabling "Harmonics" the respective harmonics will be also boosted by the Gain.
Leave "semitone" as it is for harmonic harmonics. (Or don't for stretched harmonics)
Usually don't overdo the "maximal count". With 4 you have the base frequency plus two octaves (2,4) and the 3partial (the 8+fifth)

- usually you will need quite a high Q value in order to get really clear pitches.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 1, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I've attached a screenshot, where a f-minor chord resonance is created with 3 filter bands.
> 
> Things to know:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I’m going to be trying this tomorrow. This could be great for me.


----------



## Rudianos (May 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you use any *Melda Production* Plugins ? If Yes, which ones do you use most ?
> 
> ...


MVibrato is better than many Default LFO VI Vibratos


----------



## topaz (May 1, 2022)

Deep into MDrummer lately. Using it to send out midi to multiple drum libraries is awesome. The generators are wonderful


----------



## Dietz (May 1, 2022)

I use MDrumEnhancer on most of my mixes to - well - enhance recorded drums with missing elements like stereo snares buzz, kick ambience or tone for "dead" toms. I also own (and like) MDrumReplacer and use it regularly, but less frequently. Still this is maybe the most capable tool for that task, with a huge library available as part of the license. (A little-known feature of the MDrumReplacer is the fact that it comes with more or less the _whole_ Melda-suite, for processing sounds in the internal signal path.)

Apart from that, Melda's entire free offering is full of very useful tools and processors, and features multi-channel capabilities on top of it.


----------



## topaz (May 1, 2022)

The eye candy is there


----------



## robgb (May 1, 2022)

topaz said:


> The eye candy is there


I prefer it without the skeuomorphic nonsense.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 1, 2022)

Those that ignore Melda because of the interfaces simply don't deserve Melda.
It's brought up here a lot -Personally I hope they never change a thing. It looks good to me. There is no misleading bullshit, just direct controls with great explanations using the tooltips.
Their MMixingFXBundle+5 or so other plugins was one of my first audio plugin purchases ever and I consider it like quite literally striking gold on the first swing with that one.

Melda really just needs to incorporate a plugin host like BlueCat Patchwork into their plugin environment and they'd be hard to beat, all their plugins are pretty well essentially loaded in the Melda host anyways.
Another thing to mention: I've always got personal responses from Voj anytime I bring anything up over on their KVR subforum. Not many other companies talk in depth and transparently about development with customers like he does.
Lastly, the CPU usage is incredible on most plugins(Spectral tools like MMorph are the exception). I can't explain it fully but from what I have remembered, all Melda plugins share the same core kernel of some sort so they don't need to reload that per every instance. The CPU usage drop when I upgraded recently from V11(or 12) was quite nice.



robgb said:


> I prefer it without the skeuomorphic nonsense.


I'm very glad they allow it to be turned off. I guess for those that mix with their eyes it's nice.


By the way, for what it's worth. I should mention that I've probably spent more on Melda stuff individually than I would've if I just outright bought the MComplete bundle. Once/year they have the 50% off their bundles sale. I think it just happened recently though in the last few months so it'll be another year of waiting for that.


----------



## windspace (May 1, 2022)

I use MMulti Analyzer regularly.


----------



## Jrides (May 1, 2022)

They are fine… As long as you do not need to resell them. The fee is almost like extortion lol


----------



## GusGranite (May 1, 2022)

Nice to see Melda getting some love here. 

If you have patience, you can pick off their plugins at 70% off from when they go on sale and then build to a very affordable bundle upgrade cost because what you own brings the bundle cost down.

Here's a fun interview with the developer. It sounds like there is a sweet piano in the works.


----------



## QuiteAlright (May 1, 2022)

I've had very good experiences with Melda plugins. I recommend watching their tutorial videos before trying to use the plugins themselves. They can be confusing, but they're powerful.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 2, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I've attached a screenshot, where a f-minor chord resonance is created with 3 filter bands.
> 
> Things to know:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great guidance. This first attempt may not be that great, but it was a bit rushed and it was a first try! This is from my own recording (included), and both that recording and the processed version in C3 are now public domain.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 2, 2022)

And here's an MP3 of a quick play with what I'm calling the Stream Organ.

I began with a raw stereo wav recoding in 24 bit/48 kHz. I didn't tidy that up at all. I then applied MEqualizer to bring out the harmonics. Some amount of compression, limiting, splitting and recombining, and shifting of everything to C3, and we have the Stream Organ.


----------



## lux (May 2, 2022)

Good fan of Melda's stuff, I use mostly the whole basic suite (if you buy it you get all resizable GUI's and presets, really great value), MBDelay, MBReverb, MBWaveshaper and Doubletracker. Got a few more that I'm still exploring, all in all I love the GUI's approach.

And the randomizer is such fun for creative results.


----------



## Living Fossil (May 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This first attempt may not be that great, but it was a bit rushed and it was a first try! This is from my own recording (included), and both that recording and the processed version in C3 are now public domain.


I think it turned out great!

What you also should/could try out is to automate the relevant parameters like Gain, Harmonics and even Q, so you will get a nice "morphing" from the raw source material into the tonal sound.

I've attached a little snippet with wind that turns into a chord and then back.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 2, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I think it turned out great!
> 
> What you also should/could try out is to automate the relevant parameters like Gain, Harmonics and even Q, so you will get a nice "morphing" from the raw source material into the tonal sound.
> 
> I've attached a little snippet with wind that turns into a chord and then back.



That's fantastic!


----------



## Superabbit (May 3, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> While studying the basics of compression I found the Melda free compressor quite easy to work with its meter displays and dials.
> The Mcompressor can handle all compression types including upwards compression as well as allowing one to draw in custom shapes for the compressor to work in unique ways. Pretty sure the latter was described in an earlier thread.
> A very powerful tool.


Another MCompressor fan here. It was the one, when I was first learning how to use a compressor. That moving line display and all the controls laid out. I've lobbied Vojtech to put that meter on MModernCompressor but he's having none of it.

It's crazy that MCompressor and MEqualizer are both part of the FreeFXBundle when I consider them to be a couple of the very best of their type at any price. What has been mentioned earlier about the Meldaproduction EQ's doing harmonics. Yes! There's nothing better that I know of for toning down a spiky cymbal ping.

To answer the thread starter, heck yes I use Meldaproduction FX. Some on every project. With MTurboReverble and MTurboDelay, I really need no others of their type, although I do have some that I bought before I got those that are still useful like Objeq Delay and Nimbus Reverb. MDrumleveler is the answer for the difficult chore of processing drum sounds. MRhythmizer gets me lots of trippy stutter and slowdown FX.

They have nice discount policies, too. If you haven't yet used a referral code, *MELDA1923165* will get you 20% off your next purchase from them. For instance, wait for one of their 50% off everything or 50% off all bundles sales and the discount code coupled with a 10 euro credit for signing up for their newsletter will get you the registered versions of the MFreeFXBundle for under $10

There are some who are put off by the utilitarian standard UI, but I found that if I spent a little time tweaking the colors, it made them look much more attractive. Try it with one, then you can save the color preset and use it on all of them. My taste might not be anyone else's but here's my Meldaproduction color scheme (based on Neon Genesis: Evangelion):


----------



## Russell Anderson (May 5, 2022)

I love Melda, dearly. I use them every day!

MXXX, MTurboComp, MAutoDynamicEQ (it and IIEQPro make up 80% of my EQing with some Slick/Nova otherwise - IIEQPro *is the best sounding software EQ under $800* by the way, demo a low bell and you will hear it) and MSpectralDynamics which I actually just sold and will continue using from within MXXX (honestly sort of regretting selling it).

MTurboReverb will wind up in random places where it will sometimes sound better than everything else, but I primarily use it for sound design. I look forward to REALLY learning it when my work hours are reduced. Otherwise my "realism" and flavor EQs are often LS/Relab. MTR comes very close in its preset devices sometimes however, and is a tweaker's delight, as the freedom and power is absolutely unparallelled, by far.

Like many here, MFreeFXBundle still sees freeeequent use from me. MCompressor was I used when learning compression, as well! A bundle worth hundreds of dollars for free, Melda be praised.

WHABAM colors






People say Kirchoff has the best dynamics... haven't tried it, but I really cannot imagine a better dynamic EQ than Melda. Nova might sound slightly better due to topology but I enjoy the Melda workflow.

Re: the above picture, I usually don't use much in the way of analysis, the rainbow foil was added for fun here (the blue could stand to be switched... but I barely look). The new UIs aren't even needed to look this sexy.

And on MXXX, it is _definitely_ my version of an H9000. I actually can't imagine using a hardware unit for what MXXX does... some of the most powerful spectral effects out there, with feedback loops, amazing reverbs and delays, the power of the entire Melda collection of effects _and instruments_ built into a modular container is one of the best purchases I have ever made for under $500. What a joy to use.


----------



## Superabbit (May 5, 2022)

Wow, I'm kind of surprised to see so many other members of the "MCompressor was the one that I learned compression with" club. I mean, I guess not really, it makes sense. More like I'm surprised that I don't hear it more.

The MFreeFXBundle was one of the first collections of pro-level FX out there, so we probably all downloaded it. And that MCompressor display....to anyone who says that Vojtech's UI's are somehow lacking, I submit MCompressor. It gives you access to all of the bread and butter controls right in front of you, and you can adjust them and see what they're doing while listening for what effect each has.

I'll take that over something that has a single needle meter for gain reduction and a bunch of skeuomorphic knobs any day.

And MEqualizer is pretty danged capable too, as we've seen earlier in this thread. It does things that I've not seen in any other EQ (the harmonics, the advanced slope settings).


----------



## tomosane (May 6, 2022)

Big fan of the MAutoDynamicEQ, works and sounds great and amazingly low CPU usage. Only thing to note is that the default bell shape is "Peak" which kinda cramps close to Nyquist and it's often IMO better to use the "Peak analog" shape instead (I've switched all the bell shapes around in my default preset). Same thing applies for the MEqualizer as well


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 9, 2022)

Just picked up MReverbMB (free gift with any purchase @ PiB).
Spent the evening getting familiarized with the GUI/workflow and testing vocals, strings and brass. It's not the best in UX design but it works!!! The Expansion 1 pack has some really good ones in there.

*Edit:* The expansion 1 pack is the Samplicity Bricasti M7.


----------



## dentpuzz (Nov 22, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Just picked up MReverbMB (free gift with any purchase @ PiB).
> Spent the evening getting familiarized with the GUI/workflow and testing vocals, strings and brass. It's not the best in UX design but it works!!! The Expansion 1 pack has some really good ones in there.
> 
> *Edit:* The expansion 1 pack is the Samplicity Bricasti M7.


I don't have any of that stuff on mine? IS this something you had to go and download?


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 22, 2022)

dentpuzz said:


> I don't have any of that stuff on mine? IS this something you had to go and download?


It's actually hidden. 
1). Click on Edit.
2). Click on the "rubiks cube" preset icon below the spectral analyzer. 
3). Preset folder appears and the "Expansion 1" should be there. If not, click download presets (bottom right) and it should load it.


----------



## Superabbit (Nov 22, 2022)

dentpuzz said:


> I don't have any of that stuff on mine? IS this something you had to go and download?


I was curious about that, too, because my MReverbMB didn't have the EXPANSION 1 folder either.

But I checked and MReverb (no MB) does have it. Usually, presets from the single band versions will work in the MB versions, so I did an export of that folder from MReverb and imported it into MReverbMB, where they all now show up.

This seems odd to me, because Daren says he got the freebie, which is supposed to be MReverbMB, which doesn't have that folder. The only thing I can think that it might be is that Daren installed MReverb along with or instead of MReverbMB and what he's looking at is MReverbMB in Demo mode?

In any case, I'd be happy to supply that preset folder to any MReverbMB user who wants it. It's easy enough to import a folder of presets into a Meldaproduction plug-in. Just ask and I'll stick it in a Dropbox folder or something.

This is a handy trick for MTurboDelayMB as well, because it comes with very few presets compared to MTurboDelay.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 22, 2022)

Superabbit said:


> I was curious about that, too, because my MReverbMB didn't have the EXPANSION 1 folder either.
> 
> But I checked and MReverb (no MB) does have it. Usually, presets from the single band versions will work in the MB versions, so I did an export of that folder from MReverb and imported it into MReverbMB, where they all now show up.
> 
> ...


MReverbMB is fully activated license on my end. And I don't own MReverb. The expansion is hidden.


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 22, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> The expansion is hidden.


Another strange UI choice, from an otherwise excellent dev.


----------



## Superabbit (Nov 22, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> MReverbMB is fully activated license on my end. And I don't own MReverb. The expansion is hidden.


So after you open the Presets browser on that single band, does the EXPANSION 1 folder show up in the global presets browser at the very top?

I love Meldaproduction's stuff, but danged if it doesn't have its quirks.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 22, 2022)

Superabbit said:


> So after you open the Presets browser on that single band, does the EXPANSION 1 folder show up in the global presets browser at the very top?
> 
> I love Meldaproduction's stuff, but danged if it doesn't have its quirks.


Yes, it will show up BUT it will mix the Expansion presets with the rest of the other global presets (so it's hard to differentiate which is which).

What I did was mark the favorites (heart icon) in the Expansion 1 menu first and in the global presets it will show up in its respective category with a heart icon next to it so I know it's from the Expansion 1.






Yeah, I'm still scratching my head how they designed the GUI. 

I just picked up Halls of Fame - Digital Legends as a freebie (msrp $99) from Best Service and comparing the Bricasti from both. I do like that MReverbMB's expansion as the interface gives more flexible options to shape the reverb.


----------

